# AC:NL Promotional Items and QR Codes



## Mint (Nov 7, 2012)

I thought it would be great if we had a thread with all of the QR codes/Promotional items currently available.
I'm not posting the 7/11 one since you have to be physically in Japan for that one.  

I have linked the images because posting the images directly on here makes the QR codes too small.



Spoiler: K.K. Slider shirt



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v602/suneria/kksliderqrcode.png





Spoiler: Nintendo Town Dream address



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v602/suneria/Nintendoland.png





Spoiler: Pelly and Phyllis items



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v602/suneria/Novemberitems.png





Spoiler: Sky Princess Dress (Zelda)



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v602/suneria/dress.png




If you find anymore, please post them.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool thanks


----------



## Peach (Nov 7, 2012)

The updates to the site are very cool.  That dress you posted is called the Sorehime (Sky Princess) dress, and is what Zelda wears in Skyward Sword.


----------



## Mint (Nov 7, 2012)

Peach said:


> The updates to the site are very cool.  That dress you posted is called the Sorehime (Sky Princess) dress, and is what Zelda wears in Skyward Sword.




Thank you! I wasn't sure of the name since I haven't played that game.
I have edited the first post. ^_^


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2012)

Really nice hope this gets updated when new stuff gets released, will be really useful


----------



## saratoga (Nov 8, 2012)

I live about 2 minutes walk from a 7-11 so I will post pictures of the stuff I get. This is a really cool feature that I can't see leaving Japan, which is too bad.


----------



## dexterminate88 (Nov 8, 2012)

But if they are just regular items in the catalog wouldn't you be able to order them and trade them with people?


----------



## McRibbie (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope so. I'd like to be able to use that furniture in the museum or in my basement.


----------

